# Difficult question about song in OLD movie



## Stauffer01 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi! This question has been driving me nuts lately for some reason so I thought I'd give this forum a try and ask here:

I remember a snowboard movie from the 90s (possible early 00s) where a woman rider is playing the guitar and sings a beautiful song on a couch which is used as the music for her part.

My memory of the movie is super vague but I think Peter Line stars in it and someone might be riding to Heart of Gold by Neil Young. I'm certain that it was a professional, highly regarded film and not an amatuer production.

My only guess at the momemt is Volcoms The Garden, but I can't verify it cause I can't find the track listing online. However I don't recognise any of the female riders names and I'm pretty sure this rider was very famous in the 90s and I should still recognise her name.

I understand that the likelyhood of anyone being able to help me with this is like 0.5% but by asking maybe I can put this to rest hehe.

/Stauffer


----------

